# Impossible d'utiliser "Djay" avec la musique iCloud



## stéphane83 (24 Janvier 2012)

Salut,
La super app "Djay" sur iPad ne charge pas mes fichiers musicaux.
Pour utiliser ce genre d'application, dois je synchroniser la musique depuis iTunes?
Merci.

Une message m'indique que les fichiers avec DRM protégés sont inaccessibles.
Vous devez mettre à jour ces titres au format iTunes plus...


----------



## Gwen (24 Janvier 2012)

Le message est pourtant clair. Tes morceaux sont protégés par DRM. Il faut les déprotéger. 

Donc, soit les mettre à niveau en iTunes Plus soit les rippers sur CD puis les réencodés.


----------



## stéphane83 (24 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Le message est pourtant clair. Tes morceaux sont protégés par DRM. Il faut les déprotéger.
> 
> Donc, soit les mettre à niveau en iTunes Plus soit les rippers sur CD puis les réencodés.



Merci,
Comment les mettre à niveau avec iTunes plus ?
Mes recherches ont été vaines.
Je te remercie par avance.


----------



## Gwen (24 Janvier 2012)

Dans iTunes, sur le store, dans la partie droite avec le menu, tu dois avoir une option iTunes Plus. Si tu ne l'as pas, c'est que tes musiques ne sont pas éligibles.

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1711?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## stéphane83 (24 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Dans iTunes, sur le store, dans la partie droite avec le menu, tu dois avoir une option iTunes Plus. Si tu ne l'as pas, c'est que tes musiques ne sont pas éligibles.
> 
> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1711?viewlocale=fr_FR



Merci Gwen je vais jeter un coup d'oeil.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h16 ----------

Il n'y a aucune indication sur le store concernant iTunes plus.
Les musiques iTunes plus donc sans DRM sont elles courantes ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h42 ----------

Bon ben même avec des cd que j'ai chargé sur iTunes et vers iCloud, "Djay" m'annonce le même message.
Je pense donc que l'application utilise seulement les fichiers enregistrés en local.


----------



## Gwen (24 Janvier 2012)

Dans ce cas, il y a un gros souci avec l'application qui ne sait pas bien détecter l'origine d'un morceau. 

À part contacter le développer, je ne vois pas de solution.


----------



## stéphane83 (24 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Dans ce cas, il y a un gros souci avec l'application qui ne sait pas bien détecter l'origine d'un morceau.
> 
> À part contacter le développer, je ne vois pas de solution.



Oui, car en local cela ne pose aucune problème.
Par contre, j'ai beau cherché sur le store je ne vois pas d'album avec la mention iTunes plus...
Je demande ça car je ne connaissais pas du tout cette limitation.
Je pensais pouvoir graver mes cd sans problème.
Bref, si tu tombes sur un album d'un artiste avec cette option iTunes plus peux tu m'en informer que je jette un coup d'outil comment cela se présente.
Car de mon côté, je n'ai rien sur le menu de droite et pourtant j'ai acheté de nombreux morceaux.
Merci encore.

C'est peut être aussi une limitation d'Apple qui ne rend pas les morceaux stockés sur iCloud utilisables par les applications...


----------



## Gwen (24 Janvier 2012)

Si tu ne vois pas cette mention d'iTunes Plus, c'est que tous tes morceaux sont déjà dans ce format normalement.

En fait, la grosse différence est qu'avant les morceaux étaient en 128 kb/s et depuis quelques années la qualité est passée à 256 kb/s et surtout sans DRM.

Maintenant, iTunes ne vend plus que des chansons en iTunes plus (sauf au Japon) donc, il n'est plus fait mention de ce format plus performant puisqu'il est la norme.


----------



## stéphane83 (24 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Si tu ne vois pas cette mention d'iTunes Plus, c'est que tous tes morceaux sont déjà dans ce format normalement.
> 
> En fait, la grosse différence est qu'avant les morceaux étaient en 128 kb/s et depuis quelques années la qualité est passée à 256 kb/s et surtout sans DRM.
> 
> Maintenant, iTunes ne vend plus que des chansons en iTunes plus (sauf au Japon) donc, il n'est plus fait mention de ce format plus performant puisqu'il est la norme.



Ok, comme mes morceaux sont assez récents on peut conclure qu'il est préférable pour ce type d'applications de type DJAY de charger ses morceaux en local.
Merci pour ton aide.


----------

